# Can I see your driving horses?



## mydaddysjag (Jun 5, 2010)

Since Domingo is making his way back to driving, ive become kind of obsessed with driving related things. Could you post a picture of your driving horse, their age and how long driving, and what discipline or disciplines they do?


----------



## Jill (Jun 5, 2010)

We have a couple driving geldings and a driving mare, but the best pictures are of our stallion, *Erica's Echos of My Destiny HOF*. Destiny was trained over his 2-3yo fall and winter for driving by Larry Parnell, but as a 3yo in 2007, he showed only in halter (to a National Championship and completion of his Halter Hall of Fame) with good friend and former co-owner (and forever co-mom), Erica Killion, and he wasn't driven that year. Then in 2008, Destiny hit the ring in harness with Parnell Training Stables. Destiny actually only showed in driving one time prior to Nationals. Then he drove at the 2008 Nationals and ended up going Reserve National Grand Champion. I guess I'm just a little proud of Destiny and we love him very much! He's a dream come true.


















​

​

​



​

​

And, since I feel form follows function and vice versa, a couple conformations shots of Destiny:
​

​

​





​

​






​

​​

​


----------



## targetsmom (Jun 5, 2010)

On the driving forum, page 16, there are pages and pages of photos of driving horses under "turnout". May not have all the info you are looking for but a wonderful place to start.


----------



## ThreeCFarm (Jun 5, 2010)

This is OMP Pizazzs Yessiree Bob, shown here in 2008 at 9 years old. I started him as a very late two year old, very lightly. Since then, he shows every few years, but he takes a back seat to my future breeding horses when it comes to showing. Bob was shown in Country Pleasure, as well as numerous other performance classes. The last year he was shown (2008), and the ONLY year he ever went to World, he was 6th out of 28 horses in AOTE Country Pleasure.


----------



## mydaddysjag (Jun 7, 2010)

They look great!

Targetsmom, Ive been through the turnout thread quite a few times, I have to admit, im a bit obsessed.


----------



## Jetiki (Jun 7, 2010)

Three C Farm I could see your beautiful horse excelling in driven dressage/CDE competition. I LOVE that trot.

Karen


----------



## ThreeCFarm (Jun 7, 2010)

Thanks Karen, I could too! I've always wanted to do that. That is the kind of movement I love! Bob's been with me since he was a yearling, and he'll never be sold, so maybe one day...

BTW, he drives just like that without a check.


----------



## Ferin (Jun 8, 2010)

Great topic and beautiful horses so far! I have several driving horses...

Wauk-A-Way Kansas Twister

Twister was a breeding stallion for most of his life and then gelded and trained to drive. He is 10 yrs old and has been driving for about 2 1/2 years. He is my pride and joy.

2009 was Twister's first year at Nationals. He went Reserve National Grand Champion in Country Pleasure and also took 3 National Champions and 2 Reserve National Champions in driving that year.











Concho Gadabouts Do A Little Dance

Dance is 6 and has been driving for 2 years. Her first year she showed in Country Pleasure and last year I took her Western Country Pleasure since I had another CP horse.

2008 National Top 5 in Country Pleasure and 2009 Reserve National Champion and Top 5 in WCPD.






Double Diamonds Blue Gambler

Gambler is 6 and has been driving for about 3 1/2 years. He was mainly shown in AMHA and is now starting his show career in AMHR.

4x World Top 10 in Country Pleasure Driving






FPF Payoffs Unbridled Magic

Magic is 5 and has been driving for 2 1/2 years. He has his HOF in Country Pleasure.

2x Reserve National Champion, 4x Top 5, and 4x Top 10 in Country Pleasure Driving.

For some reason I don't have any good driving pictures of Magic, but this at least shows you him in harness.






From The Heart Center Stage

Fame just turned 4. I am currently training her to drive and am very excited about her. She should go Single Pleasure but may drop down to Country when put in cart.


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Jun 8, 2010)

Ferin, I've always liked Twister and your halter horses but I'm seriously impressed by your other driving horses as well. You have good taste and then make it better with great training!

Leia


----------



## Relic (Jun 8, 2010)

Love that black one


----------

